# Annoyed



## syldale (Nov 17, 2010)

HOW COME WHEN YOU POST A THREAD SOME TW*T  HAS TO SPOIL IT BY POSTING SOME OBNOXIOUS COMMENT INSTEAD OF CONTRIBUTING TO THE THREAD OR HELPING TOWARDS IT AND LOOKING AT THERE PAST POSTS THEY HAVEN'T ANY ROOM TO TALK AND THOSE THAT SHANGHAI A THREAD  AND DON'T ADD ANYTHING RELEVANT      BUT START TALKING SH*T ANNOYS ME AND I GUESS OTHER PEOPLE AS WELL


----------



## maingate (Nov 17, 2010)

Which obnoxious tw*t are we talking about. Could be one of dozens.

My money is on Old Arthur.

Could be JohnH though.


----------



## syldale (Nov 17, 2010)

*annoyed*



maingate said:


> Which obnoxious tw*t are we talking about. Could be one of dozens.
> 
> My money is on Old Arthur.
> 
> Could be JohnH though.


 
hi maingate. just read some of the comments some people put add  instead of helping  if they have no nice input don't input  we know how they are don't we .happy camping


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 17, 2010)

Absolute best way to help this particular thread is to completely ignore it.


----------



## maingate (Nov 17, 2010)

Tony Lee said:


> Absolute best way to help this particular thread is to completely ignore it.


 
That`s a nice bit of ignoring you have done there Tony.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 18, 2010)

maingate said:


> That`s a nice bit of ignoring you have done there Tony.


 
Well of course. What's the point of ignoring someone if they don't know they are being ignored. That would be a complete waste of a perfectly good ignore.

I propose we turn this irrelevant thread into something useful. How about the "Pros and Cons of getting upset about lousy weather" or "What sort of useless junk do you load up your RV with just in case you might need it someday" and then we could run a contest to see who had carried the most useless item for the longest time - with special awards to those who found the useless item didn't work when their lives really depended on it. Having been chewed by mice or rusted completely away gets even more points.
And then there is Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris lobortis ultrices eros eget tincidunt. Vivamus nulla purus, ullamcorper ac scelerisque ullamcorper, tempor vel nisl. Praesent adipiscing, augue vel laoreet scelerisque, odio velit congue tortor, non porttitor sapien tellus sed elit. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed sollicitudin massa vitae eros gravida non facilisis metus commodo. Nunc cursus porttitor suscipit. Vivamus cursus urna velit. In rutrum ultricies vehicula. Ut feugiat luctus auctor. Suspendisse pharetra porta magna, id hendrerit sapien molestie eu. Nam vulputate, est dictum mollis molestie, sem nisl pulvinar nunc, ac volutpat nisl dolor sed ante. Aenean sed vulputate nulla. Integer lacus odio, fermentum in eleifend eget, condimentum a ipsum. Phasellus iaculis tempus sem, mattis tincidunt massa tempus at. Proin quis mi in nunc rhoncus viverra. Proin tellus massa, dapibus sed accumsan vel, dictum quis turpis. Etiam neque turpis, posuere at faucibus sit amet, ornare tempor urna.

Nunc varius tortor ut nibh convallis vel faucibus nunc adipiscing. Suspendisse potenti. Vivamus luctus laoreet lectus et faucibus. Maecenas sollicitudin suscipit arcu, eget posuere nunc fringilla et. Quisque eu ullamcorper dui. In non leo mauris, sit amet tristique tellus. Maecenas facilisis eleifend leo, sit amet placerat mauris feugiat et. Maecenas adipiscing semper dapibus. Proin hendrerit lobortis nulla, at vehicula enim luctus eu. Morbi malesuada dui non velit mollis accumsan. Maecenas erat odio, molestie vel bibendum sit amet, pretium quis risus. Proin facilisis euismod lobortis.

Maecenas nec ante a sapien imperdiet tristique. Vivamus justo mauris, tempor at interdum consequat, pulvinar id ligula. Aliquam dictum, augue pharetra pretium pulvinar, tortor augue venenatis diam, eget sollicitudin ligula velit adipiscing nibh. Praesent tincidunt cursus felis sit amet bibendum. Cras placerat imperdiet nulla, quis aliquet erat pellentesque adipiscing. Vestibulum vitae velit in metus congue congue in quis lorem. Phasellus luctus venenatis nisi id eleifend. Maecenas a dolor vel erat scelerisque commodo. Donec urna lectus, pretium vel posuere non, condimentum eu ligula. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Duis ac est vestibulum metus aliquam bibendum. Donec sit amet est magna. Proin sit amet eros quis risus dignissim scelerisque vel eu sem. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. In in neque quis risus ultricies mattis at sit amet neque. Nunc tempor elit et quam egestas varius. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Suspendisse eleifend velit vitae leo fermentum ut elementum ipsum consectetur.

Aenean rhoncus viverra lorem sollicitudin tempus. Nam et tellus tortor, ac rutrum nisi. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum eu orci eget quam consectetur consequat. Nam vulputate lacinia nisl id dignissim. Donec vel erat id velit auctor lobortis. Nullam a velit erat, sit amet dapibus ligula. Duis fringilla erat diam, ac laoreet sem. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Maecenas nisi urna, auctor vitae rutrum ac, mollis sed sem. Phasellus nunc urna, posuere id rhoncus quis, euismod eleifend erat. Pellentesque accumsan ante sed est placerat sit amet ultricies ante viverra. Integer ante nulla, vestibulum consectetur egestas gravida, sodales at nibh. Aliquam id nisl nunc, eu porttitor urna. Vivamus non odio suscipit metus tincidunt imperdiet a id velit. Donec auctor porttitor placerat. Vestibulum nulla nisi, malesuada non pellentesque a, mattis a elit. Nullam nec ligula enim. Vestibulum nec sem vel felis eleifend lobortis. Curabitur quam odio, imperdiet at interdum at, egestas non neque.

Mauris vitae turpis elit, cursus adipiscing nunc. Suspendisse rutrum, turpis et mollis commodo, lectus felis posuere justo, eget luctus est metus nec turpis. Nullam iaculis vulputate varius. In elementum magna eget elit mattis ut aliquet eros pellentesque. Cras in justo eget nisl lobortis consequat. Suspendisse tempus, metus sed congue pretium, ipsum tellus tristique nibh, non tincidunt tortor orci sed nibh. Pellentesque et mi a sem tincidunt eleifend vel non arcu. Maecenas ultricies euismod elit nec accumsan. Mauris tempus vehicula neque eget sagittis. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec sodales magna id mauris condimentum condimentum. Integer quam ligula, aliquet et fermentum in, rutrum ut magna. Aliquam vestibulum arcu non libero pellentesque semper in sit amet nulla. 

What do you think of that idea?

Or would it look better in capitals? Italics?


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL have to love the *Lorem ipsum* generator.


----------



## John H (Nov 18, 2010)

Tony Lee said:


> Well of course. What's the point of ignoring someone if they don't know they are being ignored. That would be a complete waste of a perfectly good ignore.
> 
> I propose we turn this irrelevant thread into something useful. How about the "Pros and Cons of getting upset about lousy weather" or "What sort of useless junk do you load up your RV with just in case you might need it someday" and then we could run a contest to see who had carried the most useless item for the longest time - with special awards to those who found the useless item didn't work when their lives really depended on it. Having been chewed by mice or rusted completely away gets even more points.
> And then there is Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris lobortis ultrices eros eget tincidunt. Vivamus nulla purus, ullamcorper ac scelerisque ullamcorper, tempor vel nisl. Praesent adipiscing, augue vel laoreet scelerisque, odio velit congue tortor, non porttitor sapien tellus sed elit. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed sollicitudin massa vitae eros gravida non facilisis metus commodo. Nunc cursus porttitor suscipit. Vivamus cursus urna velit. In rutrum ultricies vehicula. Ut feugiat luctus auctor. Suspendisse pharetra porta magna, id hendrerit sapien molestie eu. Nam vulputate, est dictum mollis molestie, sem nisl pulvinar nunc, ac volutpat nisl dolor sed ante. Aenean sed vulputate nulla. Integer lacus odio, fermentum in eleifend eget, condimentum a ipsum. Phasellus iaculis tempus sem, mattis tincidunt massa tempus at. Proin quis mi in nunc rhoncus viverra. Proin tellus massa, dapibus sed accumsan vel, dictum quis turpis. Etiam neque turpis, posuere at faucibus sit amet, ornare tempor urna.
> ...


 

Absolutely agree - or possibly disagree, whichever annoys most people more. By the way, does the useless item have to be inanimate?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 18, 2010)

personally i'd be embarrassed to wear anything that colour at my age

p.s. lamegate i resemble that remark


----------



## John H (Nov 18, 2010)

And why was I only second on your list after that Yorkshire git?


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 18, 2010)

Tony Lee said:


> Well of course. What's the point of ignoring someone if they don't know they are being ignored. That would be a complete waste of a perfectly good ignore.
> 
> I propose we turn this irrelevant thread into something useful. How about the "Pros and Cons of getting upset about lousy weather" or "What sort of useless junk do you load up your RV with just in case you might need it someday" and then we could run a contest to see who had carried the most useless item for the longest time - with special awards to those who found the useless item didn't work when their lives really depended on it. Having been chewed by mice or rusted completely away gets even more points.
> And then there is Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris lobortis ultrices eros eget tincidunt. Vivamus nulla purus, ullamcorper ac scelerisque ullamcorper, tempor vel nisl. Praesent adipiscing, augue vel laoreet scelerisque, odio velit congue tortor, non porttitor sapien tellus sed elit. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed sollicitudin massa vitae eros gravida non facilisis metus commodo. Nunc cursus porttitor suscipit. Vivamus cursus urna velit. In rutrum ultricies vehicula. Ut feugiat luctus auctor. Suspendisse pharetra porta magna, id hendrerit sapien molestie eu. Nam vulputate, est dictum mollis molestie, sem nisl pulvinar nunc, ac volutpat nisl dolor sed ante. Aenean sed vulputate nulla. Integer lacus odio, fermentum in eleifend eget, condimentum a ipsum. Phasellus iaculis tempus sem, mattis tincidunt massa tempus at. Proin quis mi in nunc rhoncus viverra. Proin tellus massa, dapibus sed accumsan vel, dictum quis turpis. Etiam neque turpis, posuere at faucibus sit amet, ornare tempor urna.
> ...


----------



## Firefox (Nov 18, 2010)

syldale said:


> HOW COME WHEN YOU POST A THREAD SOME TW*T  HAS TO SPOIL IT BY POSTING SOME OBNOXIOUS COMMENT INSTEAD OF CONTRIBUTING TO THE THREAD OR HELPING TOWARDS IT AND LOOKING AT THERE PAST POSTS THEY HAVEN'T ANY ROOM TO TALK AND THOSE THAT SHANGHAI A THREAD  AND DON'T ADD ANYTHING RELEVANT      BUT START TALKING SH*T ANNOYS ME AND I GUESS OTHER PEOPLE AS WELL


 
That's life on forums for you! If you don't like someone's opinion just ignore it, it will better for your sanity and your blood pressure in the long run, I guarantee 

If you think a comment is personal attack on you, or contravenes the board rules there is always the report button - the one with the little white exclamation mark on black traingle.


----------



## John H (Nov 18, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Can I be the 3rd git, sorry (Twit) after old Arthur and John  H.


 
Is this developing into a "git parade"? If so, any bets on who will be the Christmas number 1?


----------



## maingate (Nov 18, 2010)

That is a very interesting post you made Tony. I cannot fault your grammar but you need to work on your verbs. 

For those who do not speak (or read) the language, it is actually an excerpt from the Haynes maintenance manual for a 1st Century Roman chariot. Not often you get them on here as they were only one horse power and therefore seriously under powered.


----------



## michael beck (Nov 18, 2010)

*optional hub caps*



maingate said:


> That is a very interesting post you made Tony. I cannot fault your grammar but you need to work on your verbs.
> 
> For those who do not speak (or read) the language, it is actually an excerpt from the Haynes maintenance manual for a 1st Century Roman chariot. Not often you get them on here as they were only one horse power and therefore seriously under powered.



Was that the series that had optional bronze hub caps and porta-loo at the rear Maingate??


----------



## maingate (Nov 18, 2010)

No, Michael, you are getting confused with the tag axle model.

Or, to give it its proper name, a cart.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 18, 2010)

Strangely, it was the width of a Roman's horse's a*se that determined the diameter of the solid fuel boosters on the space shuttle. Tha'  knows...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2010)

is it true when cooking a rabbit pie, you must leave its head outside the pie as it drinks the gravy and eats the carrots .or is that just a hare brain idea


----------



## John H (Nov 18, 2010)

My brain hurts...........


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 18, 2010)

John H said:


> Is this developing into a "git parade"? If so, any bets on who will be the Christmas number 1?


 

You will Mr Grinch!!


----------



## John H (Nov 18, 2010)

Talbot Bertha said:


> You will Mr Grinch!!


 
Thank you - but the support of relatives might be considered biased!!!!!!


----------



## maingate (Nov 18, 2010)

If you don`t all stop this now, I will have to press the report button and tell Phil that there has been a serious outbreak of banter on this forum.

Get a grip of yourselves.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 18, 2010)

maingate said:


> That is a very interesting post you made Tony. I cannot fault your grammar but you need to work on your verbs.
> 
> 1st Century Roman chariot. Not often you get them on here as they were only one horse power and therefore seriously under powered.
> 
> ...


----------



## winchman (Nov 18, 2010)

Do you know what I cant understand?























Chinese wrighting


----------



## shawbags (Nov 18, 2010)

syldale said:


> HOW COME WHEN YOU POST A THREAD SOME TW*T  HAS TO SPOIL IT BY POSTING SOME OBNOXIOUS COMMENT INSTEAD OF CONTRIBUTING TO THE THREAD OR HELPING TOWARDS IT AND LOOKING AT THERE PAST POSTS THEY HAVEN'T ANY ROOM TO TALK AND THOSE THAT SHANGHAI A THREAD  AND DON'T ADD ANYTHING RELEVANT      BUT START TALKING SH*T ANNOYS ME AND I GUESS OTHER PEOPLE AS WELL


 
Are you going to name and shame,might be good fun,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 18, 2010)

mandrake said:


> is it true when cooking a rabbit pie, you must leave its head outside the pie as it drinks the gravy and eats the carrots .or is that just a hare brain idea



If you're going bald put a rabbit on your head.  They look like hares from a distance.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2010)

John H said:


> My brain hurts...........


   i have a cure for your hurty brain, if you are as old as me try not to think too much ,,,,,but if you are younger than me  your beyond hope


----------



## John H (Nov 18, 2010)

Just checked your profile - I have a little sister your age. Now I feel really depressed - so many people to annoy, so little time......


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2010)

maingate said:


> If you don`t all stop this now, I will have to press the report button and tell Phil that there has been a serious outbreak of banter on this forum.
> 
> Get a grip of yourselves.


 while your at it ,ask him why he is draging his feet with the thanks button  then we can thank members for there sarcastic remarks     ps why is my computer running so slow ,anybody any ideas


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 18, 2010)

every things slow in wales


----------



## maingate (Nov 18, 2010)

mandrake said:


> ps why is my computer running so slow ,anybody any ideas


 
So you can keep up with it.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 18, 2010)

maingate said:


> So you can keep up with it.


 
i can understand a reply like that of you ,but do you know what realy hurt  my wife agrees


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 19, 2010)

"while your at it ,ask him why he is draging his feet with the thanks button  then we can thank members for there sarcastic remarks  ps why is my computer running so slow ,anybody any ideas "

I suggested before that while I really don't see the need for a "Thanks" button, I would be prepared to accept it provided there was a "You are a pillock" and "you are a numpty" button as well. Of course I have no idea what a pillock or a numpty is, but it sounds mildly derogatory. We could have a whole series of buttons ranging from "Thanks, you have saved my life" to "you are a menace to society"


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 19, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a subtle putdown on another forum. Someone was having a bit of a moan about something or other (probably castigating the poor moderators for having the audacity to actually moderate, and of course then the usual members of the rat-pack came out yapping as usual) - expecting to get a bit of sympathy, but got a bit of a pasting instead.

Someone posted - 


> SWMBO and I started to have a bitch fight the other night over some disagreement, but instead of having it inside, I took it out into the street and bitched loudly so everyone could hear. Trouble was, all the neighbours came out and started taking her side. Damn! Won't do that again :?



I think it was a clever and  perfect parable, but I imagine those it was aimed at wouldn't have understood it.


----------



## Basil (Nov 22, 2010)

*Pooh*

What a load of crap.... sorry pooh


----------



## defitzi (Nov 23, 2010)

*whatever...*

cogito ergo sum !


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 24, 2010)

Basil said:


> What a load of crap.... sorry pooh


 
Well Basil, I am relieved (pun intended) that this thread is finally getting to the point where it might start being useful. Just what sort of crap is this a load of?

Of course if it is a load of dog crap that is still on people's front lawns then it is not very useful but if it has all been picked up and is now a load on a truck then it is no longer as bad as it was and we could say that it is more useful than it was.

However, if it was a load of horse crap, or that of sheep or cows, then it would not only be very useful to some people, but they might actually pay you quite a lot of money to deliver it.

Yes, good to see this thread finally getting somewhere.


----------



## walter senior (Nov 24, 2010)

*its a thread*

 Good god we are all grown men its only a thread take it or leave it life is to short to fall out over a thread  Walter.


----------



## John H (Nov 24, 2010)

My wife just fell out over a thread. She dropped it, complete with needle, on the floor, bent over to pick it up and disappeared out of the door. I was two miles down the road before I noticed she wasn't there. Had to go back for her - I needed that button on my shirt.


----------



## shawbags (Nov 25, 2010)

syldale said:


> HOW COME WHEN YOU POST A THREAD SOME TW*T  HAS TO SPOIL IT BY POSTING SOME OBNOXIOUS COMMENT INSTEAD OF CONTRIBUTING TO THE THREAD OR HELPING TOWARDS IT AND LOOKING AT THERE PAST POSTS THEY HAVEN'T ANY ROOM TO TALK AND THOSE THAT SHANGHAI A THREAD  AND DON'T ADD ANYTHING RELEVANT      BUT START TALKING SH*T ANNOYS ME AND I GUESS OTHER PEOPLE AS WELL


 
I can't believe you would ever thing that anyone on this site could be obnoxious,rude,talk sh*t or even have a sence of humour ,Do you now wish you had not started this thread LOL.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 25, 2010)

walter senior said:


> Good god we are all grown men its only a thread take it or leave it life is to short to fall out over a thread  Walter.


 

Yes, I agree Walter. Absolutely! Next thing we will have some intolerant twit starting a thread about poor punctuation. Several months since the last one, so it's well overdue.

Whoops!

I'd better sprinkle some emoticons around.  Here is a selection.

Insert where appropriate.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 25, 2010)

the worst thing is when someone start's a thread and then never takes the time to thank people that take the time to take the time to answer the thread that they started but have never taken the time toooo or ferk it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 25, 2010)

wot i hate iz poower spelin and non punktuashun wot apend to the edukashun yoo all ad  disgustin


----------



## Neckender (Nov 25, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> the worst thing is when someone start's a thread and then never takes the time to thank people that take the time to take the time to answer the thread that they started but have never taken the time toooo or ferk it


 
THANK YOU! I THANK YOU! 

John.


----------



## John H (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't you just hate people who are so effusively polite all the bloody time......?


----------



## gordon (Nov 25, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> every things slow in wales


 
exept the sheep and the rain


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 25, 2010)

John H said:


> Don't you just hate people who are so effusively polite all the bloody time......?



we'll never have that problem with you will we 

these smileys are sh!te !! pppphil
p.s. gordon theres a c in exept sorry except they already class donny lower than gateshead so please try hardera


----------



## John H (Nov 25, 2010)

I demand that this thread be taken down - and Doncaster be blown up!


----------



## Neckender (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> I demand that this thread be taken down - and Doncaster be blown up!


 including all the p!55 takers as well.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> I demand that this thread be taken down - and Doncaster be blown up!


 
waste of a good stick of explosive theres nowt in donny worth blowing up ,last time i was there it was falling down anyway


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 26, 2010)

i'll have you know we have 4 of the newist jails in the country and a state of the art benefit's office so there


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2010)

Did you know that Thomas Crapper, inventor of the flush toilet, was from Doncaster? Nuff said.....


----------



## Basil (Nov 26, 2010)

*I did say....*

I did say "What a load of crap"....
 Dogy, pussy or foxy....


----------



## maingate (Nov 26, 2010)

gordon said:


> exept the sheep and the rain


 
Good God, there`s 2 of them now.

Phil, scratch my name off as a member please, they are breeding. 

The Germans dropped 10,000 tons of bombs on Donny and did nearly £3 worth of damage.


----------



## Basil (Nov 26, 2010)

*Something good....*



maingate said:


> Phil, scratch my name off as a member please, they are breeding.


 
Wow some good come out of the crap....


----------



## bevdrew (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> Did you know that Thomas Crapper, inventor of the flush toilet, was from Doncaster? Nuff said.....




_
"Contrary to widespread misconceptions, Crapper did not invent the flush toilet. He did, however develop the ballcock."_


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2010)

bevdrew said:


> _
> "Contrary to widespread misconceptions, Crapper did not invent the flush toilet. He did, however develop the ballcock."_


 
Well that's a load of ballcocks!!!! And after we've finished with Doncaster there should still be enough dynamite left over for Stirling - horrible place, went there one day, it was cold and wet.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> Well that's a load of ballcocks!!!! And after we've finished with Doncaster there should still be enough dynamite left over for Stirling - horrible place, went there one day, it was cold and wet.


======================================================================
If you are a Scot, please refrain from reading this Post. It will spoil your Christmas.


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> ======================================================================
> If you are a Scot, please refrain from reading this Post. It will spoil your Christmas.


 
Bloody hell! Two places in one post - I'm going to need more dynamite! Soon the world will be mine, all mine!!!!!!!


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> Soon the world will be mine, all mine!!!!!!!



I remember an Austrian Coporal said that once !!!!!


----------



## maingate (Nov 26, 2010)

Hold on a minute here. Check my avatar, I am Ernst Stavros Blofeld and I am the only one who will achieve World domination. 

It would have happened already but I have had an ingrowing toenail which delayed my dastardly plan.  

ps, if I owned Hell and Doncaster, I would live in Hell and rent out Doncaster.


----------



## Dezi (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> Did you know that Thomas Crapper, inventor of the flush toilet, was from Doncaster? Nuff said.....


 


That does it Crapper is NOT taking all the credit. Just for the record. It was my great great etc etc grandfather who  invented the wooden seat to go on the toilet in Ireland in 863 AD. It is perfectly true that an Englishman in 1750 came up with the idea of putting a hole in it - but MY ancestors invented it. 

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 26, 2010)

pmsl


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2010)

Right - that's Gateshead and Bournemouth added to the list. Anybody else for annihilation on my way to defeat the dastardly Bloefeld and achieve world domination before breakfast? Hurry up, I'm running out of matches.....


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 26, 2010)

maingate said:


> The Germans dropped 10,000 tons of bombs on Donny and did nearly £3 worth of damage.


 
Don't you mean £3 worth of improvement?


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2010)

Talbot Bertha said:


> Don't you mean £3 worth of improvement?


 
Who invited you onto this thread? Go away or I'll blow up Kilburn too!!!!!


----------



## Dezi (Nov 26, 2010)

John H said:


> Right - that's Gateshead and Bournemouth added to the list. Anybody else for annihilation on my way to defeat the dastardly Bloefeld and achieve world domination before breakfast? Hurry up, I'm running out of matches.....


 


Oi, listen up Palsy walsy. Here in Bournemouth we southern ruffy tuffies don’t just roll over like those northern woofters you are used to dealing with. You come that “ king of the universe” stunt in Dorset & you will soon be heading back north wiv a fick ear. O.K.  

Dezi


----------



## John H (Nov 26, 2010)

Dezi said:


> Oi, listen up Palsy walsy. Here in Bournemouth we southern ruffy tuffies don’t just roll over like those northern woofters you are used to dealing with. You come that “ king of the universe” stunt in Dorset & you will soon be heading back north wiv a fick ear. O.K.
> 
> Dezi




I'm sorry - can you translate that into English - purely so I don't make a mistake on the death warrant.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 26, 2010)

if maingates avitar  is after world domination .my wolf is gona eat his pussy cat  take that


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 26, 2010)

it's time you lot grew up this thread is way off topic 
world domination my arse bunch of bleedin keyboardwarriorsthatswotyouare


----------



## syldale (Nov 26, 2010)

hi all thanks for the input well i never expected  that got a cold  so my mum said i can't come out and play happy camping


----------



## maingate (Nov 26, 2010)

Your initial post was to do with helping people (or lack of it). Get your backside round to Rolfharris and give him a hand to get his van going again. You are from Lincolnshire and are probably closest to him.

Go on, you know it makes sense.


----------



## Dezi (Nov 27, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> it's time you lot grew up this thread is way off topic
> world domination my arse bunch of bleedin keyboardwarriorsthatswotyouare


 

Gosh Elderly one, are by chance raising a prima-facie case that whatsisname was not really trying for World domination. Just when I had raised the local home guard to defend Dorset’s northern borders. Oh well we can all do a bit of Christmas shopping in Salisbury so the bus passes won’t be wasted.

Dezi.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 27, 2010)

naaa wind and p!ss mate wind an p!ss seen it all before  when i was a jp and his type was in the dock lookin at a few nights in the chokey on dartmoor they soon change their tune


----------



## John H (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn! Doncaster still appears to be there. Never buy dynamite from a bloke in a pub. By the way, has anybody mentioned how annoying it is when you start a thread and someone hijacks it with a load of frivolous and unnecessary nonsense.....?


----------



## Basil (Nov 27, 2010)

*Fox Hunting....*

Very annoyed that Fox Hunting is not banned....
Can we dynamite the Fox Hunters as ma teeth are gettin a bit old....


----------



## Dezi (Nov 27, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> naaa wind and p!ss mate wind an p!ss seen it all before  when i was a jp and his type was in the dock lookin at a few nights in the chokey on dartmoor they soon change their tune


 

Yes my thoughts entirely Arthur. Noticed that Mainwaring went all shtum ones the fighting talk started. Typical.!!!

p.s. That John H with all his meglomainia tendencies sounds like a damned Foreigner. German you think ?

Dezi


----------



## syldale (Nov 27, 2010)

maingate said:


> Your initial post was to do with helping people (or lack of it). Get your backside round to Rolfharris and give him a hand to get his van going again. You are from Lincolnshire and are probably closest to him.
> 
> Go on, you know it makes sense.


hi maingate me mum won't let me go round to rolf's any more co's he got his didgorydoo  out in the back of the van anyway the A A just been said it's his timing kangaroo down sport was out


----------



## shawbags (Nov 27, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> naaa wind and p!ss mate wind an p!ss seen it all before  when i was a jp and his type was in the dock lookin at a few nights in the chokey on dartmoor they soon change their tune


 
Were you one of the JP's that used to give the guilty verdict and sign the paperwork as such 4 hours before the hearing ? Shawbags.


----------



## maingate (Nov 27, 2010)

Whenever Old Farter was in court, he was the one standing in the dock, so take no notice of him.

I have written to the matron of his old folks home and asked that they take his computer away.

Well done shawbags, as long as old Rolf is sorted, it does not matter what he gets up to in the privacy of his motorhome. I like to do a bit of bondage in mine. Well, to be honest, the wife ties me up as soon as the pubs open. 

As for that Dexy, he should be repatriated back to France where he comes from. He is always scheming with that rough crowd from Donny.


----------



## John H (Nov 27, 2010)

Dezi said:


> p.s. That John H with all his meglomainia tendencies sounds like a damned Foreigner.
> Dezi


 
I am drawing up a list and you are at the top of it. I've got to go now - the sauerkraut is boiling over - but I will be back!!!!!!


----------



## shawbags (Nov 27, 2010)

maingate said:


> Whenever Old Farter was in court, he was the one standing in the dock, so take no notice of him.
> 
> I have written to the matron of his old folks home and asked that they take his computer away.
> 
> ...


 
Hi there,thanks for your backing,its nice to see that some of us young uns can still be apreciated .


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 27, 2010)

that says it all you taking the praise for what syldale did for rolf with the aa (didn't know he was a alci ??) just because that fool sprainlate get mixed up with facts


----------



## shawbags (Nov 27, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> that says it all you taking the praise for what syldale did for rolf with the aa (didn't know he was a alci ??) just because that fool sprainlate get mixed up with facts


 
I bet you would love to bring back the birch arthur and give them a good thrashing around the bottom or should we just be done with it and bring back the gallows,"WHAT!!! YOU WERE DOING 32 IN A 30 FLOG HIM NOW!! er on the bottom please  ,oops ".


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 27, 2010)

Jesus wept the old biddies sure are out with this thread even the old Maingate has posted.


----------



## maingate (Nov 27, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Jesus wept the old biddies sure are out with this thread even the old Maingate has posted.


 
What`s the matter coolie?

Is it quiet on www.knittingpatterns.com?

Must be if you have come over here.

Do you know owt about farting staffies?


----------



## John H (Nov 27, 2010)

shawbags said:


> I bet you would love to bring back the birch arthur and give them a good thrashing around the bottom or should we just be done with it and bring back the gallows,"WHAT!!! YOU WERE DOING 32 IN A 30 FLOG HIM NOW!! er on the bottom please  ,oops ".


 
That's your second "bottom" post in a week - you didn't go to public school did you?


----------



## shawbags (Nov 27, 2010)

John H said:


> That's your second "bottom" post in a week - you didn't go to public school did you?


 
No public school, in fact no school i went pea picking instead .


----------



## syldale (Nov 27, 2010)

did you know all the best looking blokes come from Lincoln must be something in the water and also is it true that Yorkshire men are strong in tharm and weak in thhead


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 28, 2010)

syldale said:


> did you know all the best looking blokes come from Lincoln must be *something in the water* and also is it true that Yorkshire men are strong in tharm and weak in thhead


probably right about the water it'll be p!ss flowin into it from nott's and yorkshire that river witham's an open sewer glad i don't live on it's banks


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 28, 2010)

syldale said:


> did you know all the best looking blokes come from Lincoln must be something in the water and also is it true that Yorkshire men are strong in tharm and weak in thhead


 
we are strong in the arm true and as for weak in the head at least we have something in there to go weak  by the way the pronunciation ie tharm and thhead is a lancashire pronunciation and we all know about them over the penines ,nuf said .  yorkshires is t'arm and t'ead . come on arthur you may be from donny and ok strictly speaking south yorkshire is inferior to the true west yorkshire  thats where the true yorkshire man comes from ,but you could have picked them up on the way we pronounce our words e by gum lad thar lerin t'side darn


----------



## walter senior (Nov 28, 2010)

*Yorkshire man*

  I bought a car from a yorkshire  man a long time ago when i went to pick it up he had all the seats out when i said what are you doing he said i lost 10p. down the seat 3 months ago if i canot find it the price of the car will be 10p. more i dont want to be out of pocket i just said OK. and paid. now thats what i call a true yorkshire man  Walter the lancashire. angel.   Walter.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 28, 2010)

e by gum 10p is 10p thanoz luk efter't pennies n parnds l luk efter thesens .


----------



## walter senior (Nov 28, 2010)

*pounds*

I new mandrake liked me he is a nice man  and so kind to us south of yorkshire i will always be his friend . Walter the angel.


----------



## syldale (Nov 28, 2010)

mandrake said:


> we are strong in the arm true and as for weak in the head at least we have something in there to go weak  by the way the pronunciation ie tharm and thhead is a lancashire pronunciation and we all know about them over the penines ,nuf said .  yorkshires is t'arm and t'ead . come on arthur you may be from donny and ok strictly speaking south yorkshire is inferior to the true west yorkshire  thats where the true yorkshire man comes from ,but you could have picked them up on the way we pronounce our words e by gum lad thar lerin t'side darn


 hi mandrake your spot on x lancashire lad bought a new pair of wellies but they don't have any sheep here and the weather e buy gum but it's cowuld


----------



## syldale (Nov 28, 2010)

i like  the Scots my two best mates are Scottish bendune and his mate filamcrackey


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 28, 2010)

syldale said:


> hi mandrake your spot on x lancashire lad bought a new pair of wellies but they don't have any sheep here and the weather e buy gum but it's cowuld


 
you need to get down here to s/wales loads of sheep ,but bring your own wellies for some unknown reason they are in short supply  mabey they go through so many  here wellies that is


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 28, 2010)

walter senior said:


> I new mandrake liked me he is a nice man  and so kind to us south of yorkshire i will always be his friend . Walter the angel.


 
you are so kind .just for that i will make you an honnary west yorkshire man  dam site better than getting knighted by the queen


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 28, 2010)

syldale said:


> i like  the Scots my two best mates are Scottish bendune and his mate filamcrackey


 
lets hope you get of scot free for that one


----------



## syldale (Nov 29, 2010)

hi mandrake thanks for making me an honorary west Yorkshire man will it HURT what has happened  to maingate AWAY MAN THAT'S A CANNY BAG OF CRISPS  will some one please get me ANNOYEDp. s THERES LOVELY BOYO YAKIDAR . happy camping


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 29, 2010)

syldale said:


> hi mandrake thanks for making me an honorary west Yorkshire man will it HURT what has happened  to maingate AWAY MAN THAT'S A CANNY BAG OF CRISPS  will some one please get me ANNOYEDp. s THERES LOVELY BOYO YAKIDAR . happy camping


 
only hurts when you laugh, sorry you are not annoyed its probably something you ate it will soon pass, as for maingate you know what the geordies are like y i divent mind marra. a dusting of snow and everything grinds to a halt up there .


----------



## maingate (Nov 29, 2010)

Manduck and sillydale, just be careful. It may be very cold and wintry but you two are skating on thin ice.

I am from County Durham (Land of the Prince Bishops) and therefore not a Geordie. If I was a Geordie, my avatar would be a big fat skinhead in a black and white striped shirt. Nothing wrong with the shirt, just the typical supporter. 

I want you both to sit on the naughty step until I am satisfied that you can behave properly.


----------



## syldale (Nov 30, 2010)

maingate said:


> Manduck and sillydale, just be careful. It may be very cold and wintry but you two are skating on thin ice.
> 
> I am from County Durham (Land of the Prince Bishops) and therefore not a Geordie. If I was a Geordie, my avatar would be a big fat skinhead in a black and white striped shirt. Nothing wrong with the shirt, just the typical supporter.
> 
> I want you both to sit on the naughty step until I am satisfied that you can behave properly.


 hi maingate how long on the naughty step for i loved  school it was 
 good it was approved went to peterlee  once it was shut .


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 30, 2010)

was he the blind guy with the blond lass ??


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> was he the blind guy with the blond lass ??


 
I see Arthur has forgotten to take his medication again.


----------



## walter senior (Nov 30, 2010)

*join my gang.*

Old Arthur if this lot are ganging up on you  join my gang its a special gang for pepole like me and you that are more mature and lived a long life and done it all before ? Walter. The  Lancishire Angel.   Walter.


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2010)

walter senior said:


> Old Arthur if this lot are ganging up on you join my gang its a special gang for pepole like me and you that are more mature and lived a long life and done it all before ? Walter. The Lancishire Angel. Walter.


 
It is strange how many Englishmen there are in Scotland. 

After we went north of Aberdeen this year, most of the people we met came originally from Yorkshire.

Must be a sheep thing.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

maingate said:


> Manduck and sillydale, just be careful. It may be very cold and wintry but you two are skating on thin ice.
> 
> I am from County Durham (Land of the Prince Bishops) and therefore not a Geordie. If I was a Geordie, my avatar would be a big fat skinhead in a black and white striped shirt. Nothing wrong with the shirt, just the typical supporter.
> 
> I want you both to sit on the naughty step until I am satisfied that you can behave properly.


 can i get off the step now please its cold


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

maingate said:


> It is strange how many Englishmen there are in Scotland.
> 
> After we went north of Aberdeen this year, most of the people we met came originally from Yorkshire.
> 
> Must be a sheep thing.


 dont know why ,the sheep down here are better looking than them up there


----------



## Firefox (Dec 1, 2010)

maingate said:


> It is strange how many Englishmen there are in Scotland.


 
I bet you there's more Scotsman in England... the sheep and whiskey may not be so good, but they can get their hands on more coins down here


----------



## syldale (Dec 1, 2010)

*annoyed*

we took the m/h to Scotland  the other month as we approached a hairpin bend  a haggises jumped out and was badly injured but died at the scene it was a fresh kill so we ate  with tatties so now stop ye bubblin and greeteetin some jock will explain that hoc-i-the-nww


----------



## bevdrew (Dec 1, 2010)

If you're gonna slag the Scots - at least get their lingo right - its "och aye the noo" and the correct veg to have with haggis is tatties and neeps (turnips, which the English call swedes).


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

have you noticed its only the shall i say higher interlect type that is taking part in this witty bit of banter .ok i know some from over the border are trying there best to  take part , and are doing quite a good job of it too


----------



## bevdrew (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll take that as a compliment! 

But, although having resided here most of my life, I was in fact born in Macclesfield of English parentage. I did however, marry a Scottish laddie from Bannockburn who once told me that someone with my (maiden) surname had been one of the signatories on the document that led to the beheading of Mary Queen of Scots.

By the way mandrake, you spelt their (as in "their best") wrong 

Bev


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

i thank you for the correct spelling of their ,my computer is terrible at spelling  ( merry christmas)  ps will you send some snow to me please


----------



## bevdrew (Dec 1, 2010)

mandrake said:


> i thank you for the correct spelling of their ,my computer is terrible at spelling  ( merry christmas)  ps will you send some snow to me please



Merry Christmas to you too!? U want snow? please come and take some - there's LOADS. Love the snow but its time for it to move on. Not been at work at all this week cos 18" of snow up there and boss says not worth trying to get to work. 

Where in S Wales are you? - my dad and sister are up a bit, near Llandovery. Cold but not much snow.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

dont realy want to go off thread ,as it may ANNOY  the original poster .forget there name at the moment hope that dont ANNOY THEM  but we live near porthcall at north cornelly


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2010)

The Welsh and the Scots really do bring an International flavour to this forum with their witty banter. 

OK you two, you can get off the naughty step now.

DON`T DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syldale (Dec 1, 2010)

bevdrew said:


> If you're gonna slag the Scots - at least get their lingo right - its "och aye the noo" and the correct veg to have with haggis is tatties and neeps (turnips, which the English call swedes).


hi bevdrew sorry about the miss pronunciation us English ( saxon's ) can't help talking posh HE! HE!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

whats all the shout about the snow in yorkshire ,ive got emerdale on and its sunny  and not a bit of snow .gona watch corrie to see if theres any snow ower there


----------



## syldale (Dec 1, 2010)

hi all i ended up annoying my self now i'v shanghaied my own thread been obnoxious talked cr*p so the toys are out of the pram and i am not playing  we went to Wales on holliday in july some place called langookatchawollabanggogo i think asked spell check said no idea perhaps some yak-ee-darr might know there's-luverly-boyo


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 1, 2010)

you cannot spell it ends in gogogoch and it means sumat or uther  boyo


----------



## Firefox (Dec 2, 2010)

If you mean Llanfairpg... It means something like the Church of St Mary by the white aspen near the whirlpool by the red cave etc etc.

It was a manufactured name to name the railway station in the 19th C, so they could have the longest place name and a bit of fame.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 2, 2010)

Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit, meaning the 'City of Angels',  otherwise known as bangkok thiland . .  The place with the longest name in common usage is a 252 metre high hill in Central Hawke's Bay, New Zealand. Taumata whaka tangi hanga koauau o tamatea turi pukakapi ki maunga horo nuku poka i whenua kitana tahu translates as the 'place where Tamatea, the man with the big knees, who slid, climbed and swallowed mountains, known as land-eater, played his flute to his loved one'.      makes this one seem a bit shortish Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch .........        there is a place in dumfries & galloway, scotland called AE  thats about the shortest  unless anyone knows better   ps i think there is a vilage in france named , y


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a place called  F*cking in Austria and another called Hell in Norway. Seems to sum things up quite well!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 2, 2010)

i know of a vilage named crackpot in north yorkshire  now what does that say !!!!


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it anywhere near Doncaster?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 2, 2010)

crackpot uk - Google Maps  nope but i bet someone old and called arthur lives there


----------



## Firefox (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a place called A in Norway, but this link

i-r-genius.com - Rude Place Names

gives details of some classics including Chinaman's Knob (Australia), Felchville (Vermont), and the comical "******s Corner" (Oregan)

The place in Oregan was so "rude" the board censor starred it out so you'll have to visit the link to see just how rude it was!


----------



## gordon (Dec 2, 2010)

bevdrew said:


> If you're gonna slag the Scots - at least get their lingo right - its "och aye the noo" and the correct veg to have with haggis is tatties and neeps (turnips, which the English call swedes).


 
and i'll have you know that here in yorkshire (the heart of england) turnips and swedes are two different veg one is purple on the outside and orange inside and the other is green on the outside and white on the inside if you don't know the first one  is the turnip


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 2, 2010)

well said that man ,you show them up there we know our turnips  even if you do come from south yorkshire ,and doncaster at that


----------



## syldale (Dec 2, 2010)

hope my wife buys me a new p.c for cribo the screen on this is crap i was looking at my mate maingates avatar  and i thought markseetung had bought a camper van  then i realized i had the wife's glass on  sorry maingate


----------



## Firefox (Dec 3, 2010)

Mao Tse-Tung ?  I thought it was Donald Pleasance playing that villain in the Bond movies


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 3, 2010)

All these references to sheep remind me of a line from the British show QI.

Q What do you call a sheep tied up to a lamp post in a Welsh town?
A The local entertainment centre.

Don't blame me - it was a BRITISH show - and anyway, any Australian sheep joke invariably involves one or more New Zealanders.


----------



## syldale (Dec 3, 2010)

Firefox said:


> Mao Tse-Tung ?  I thought it was Donald Pleasance playing that villain in the Bond movies


hi firefox. yes he played BLOWFELT had a white cat on his knee that's where a saw the beige  jacket you know he will make us stand on the naughty step again.


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2010)

syldale said:


> hope my wife buys me a new p.c for cribo the screen on this is crap i was looking at my mate maingates avatar and i thought markseetung had bought a camper van then i realized i had the wife's glass on sorry maingate


 
Waddya mean "my mate maingate"?

Never heard of you before. Just another example of somebody social climbing methinks. Find a celebrity and cling to his coat tail. 

Firefox gets a gold star and syldale gets detention. 

I once saw some Aussies pulling a Kiwi into their boat and I was touched at their actions. I thought this animosity must be untrue. I found out later that they were using the Kiwi as bait for catching sharks.


----------



## syldale (Dec 3, 2010)

maingate said:


> Waddya mean "my mate maingate"?
> 
> Never heard of you before. Just another example of somebody social climbing methinks. Find a celebrity and cling to his coat tail.
> 
> ...


well i have to cling on to someone anyway i like donald pleasance  and there's a lot on here that needs treatment


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 3, 2010)

syldale said:


> well i have to cling on to someone anyway i like donald pleasance  and there's a lot on here that needs treatment


 
NEED treatment !!!!! some are well past that .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tony Lee said:


> All these references to sheep remind me of a line from the British show QI.
> 
> Q What do you call a sheep tied up to a lamp post in a Welsh town?
> A The local entertainment centre.
> ...


 
do you know why the aussies involve a couple of new zealanders? they need them to hold the sheep as there are no lamp posts to tie the sheep to in the outback . and anyway ,its hard to hold a ram on your own so they say  ........ think about it


----------



## michael beck (Dec 4, 2010)

mandrake said:


> do you know why the aussies involve a couple of new zealanders? they need them to hold the sheep as there are no lamp posts to tie the sheep to in the outback . and anyway ,its hard to hold a ram on your own so they say  ........ think about it



Don't tell me you did'nt try that great Welsh invention the VELCRO vest Boyo,


----------

